# Training 1-Year-Old Pyrenees - Is There Hope?



## Laura_P (Nov 15, 2012)

A few weeks ago, we adopted a 1 year old male Pyrenees and last week we got his sister. Both have experience around goats. We got them to guard our sheep and admittedly, we have pretty much done all the wrong things with them: we fed them at the house, instead of in the field where they are to guard the sheep. We let our kids play with them and we have "loved on them". So now, we're all in love with each other, but no one is guarding the sheep. (They do, however, do a great job guarding our house at night).

We have a fenced area in the back pasture where the sheep stay. We put the dogs in there, but they want to follow us back to the house, so they either climb over the fence or crawl under My husband hot wired the places where they are getting out, but they still find other spots to escape. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for how we can get them to stay where we want them and to do the job we need them to do? We've stopped feeding them by the house and now only feed them in the field. Is there hope are we stuck with the "monsters" we've created: big, fluffy, adorable "lap dogs". 

Thanks for your time.

Laura







[/img]


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't know hopefully someone with experience will chime in. But they are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 15, 2012)

They are gorgeous! 
I'm no expert but maybe HEAP on the praise when they're out with the sheep? 
Essentially they need to 'bond' with the sheep (like they've bonded with you) in order to want to guard them. They're still young yet...so I don't think they're "lost causes" ...although I wouldn't be too upset with them as lapdogs! I wouldn't need blankets in the winter!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 15, 2012)

I think that there is hope and I know that some others with more experience will chime in eventually.  

I only have limited experience with LGD's as ours are only 7 months old.  Obviously your situation is a  bit different.

My gut tells me that you would want to find a way to keep them down with the sheep and limit their people interactions up at the house.  

If they come up to the house kind of ignore them and go to the Sheep pasture.  When they follow you down there, make of them.  Reinforce that this is a "good place" for them to be.  That they get praised for being there. 

Sorry that is about all of the advice I have.  I know you will get more.  

ps, they look like beautiful dogs!  Congratulations!


----------



## secuono (Nov 15, 2012)

Can you lock them up out there? Like make a tall kennel and leave them there?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 15, 2012)

Saw this post early this morning but didn't have time to respond.  A couple of thoughts.... you said the dogs were used to goats. Because they are young, bonding with livestock takes time and you have only had them a short time. They will "bond". We have 4 young (all under 1 year) LGD's 3 pyrs and 1 anatolian. All of our LGD's have been in our home and around our family. One of the pyr boys especially IS MY BABYLOVE! He comes in everyday and sprawls on the couch for his lovin' 20 minutes later he is at the door ready to go back out. The Anatolian is the same as well as my (F) pyr. My other boy was raised to come in the house but now he will not come in at all . So you are not doing anything really wrong. Our dogs are very bonded with us as well as their charge. Because they are in a new place, and sounds like they are loving it, you might want to just change a few things so they understand the sheep are their no. 1 priority. Feeding them out with the shhep is good (IMO). For the next couple of weeks I would not let them come up to the house. See them out in the field with the sheep, praise them, belly rubs, whatever. If they need a little bit of "get the energy" out, try to take them to another field for playtime, 20 minutes is sufficient, and return them to the sheep pasture. I say this only because sheep tend to scare more easily than goats and may get real upset by all the running, use your discretion.  After a few weeks if you would like them to still come up to the house to say hi then fine. ONE at a time! NOT TOGETHER. 15-20 minutes for lovin etc. Do this only when they are not demanding your attention. If they are barking to come up or in, ignore them. Never do anything on their terms. *Pyrs will train their owners with great efficiency!*  Make sure they are getting their attention in the pasture for awhile. Although our LGD's do not try to dig and escape I do know many LGD's are notorious for this. The hotwire is an excellent idea. If you find them digging to escape scold them - NEVER EVER hit a pyr! Or any LGD for that matter. They are extremely sensitive to praise/blame/shame.  Hope this helps!

BTW- Love the pics, PYRS are like potato chips and goats... can't just have 1.  I secretly wish my one boy would be a house dog! I just love him so much, and yes I have favorites!


----------



## Laura_P (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks, Everyone, for taking time to respond to my post. I think these are good suggestions. We will try giving them more attention/praise when they are with the sheep. They are hard to ignore though. #1 because they are so dang big and like to walk in front of me and stop (without using their "brake lights") and #2 because they are pretty irresistible. 

This is the first time we've ever had dogs that weren't house pets. My hope is that they will love the sheep and love us but know that the number one job is to protect the sheep. I feel so blessed to have them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 15, 2012)

#1 and #2    sooo true! Pyrs will change your world. They are sooo irresistible, I agree.

Congrats on your new dogs!


----------



## poorboys (Nov 16, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Saw this post early this morning but didn't have time to respond.  A couple of thoughts.... you said the dogs were used to goats. Because they are young, bonding with livestock takes time and you have only had them a short time. They will "bond". We have 4 young (all under 1 year) LGD's 3 pyrs and 1 anatolian. All of our LGD's have been in our home and around our family. One of the pyr boys especially IS MY BABYLOVE! He comes in everyday and sprawls on the couch for his lovin' 20 minutes later he is at the door ready to go back out. The Anatolian is the same as well as my (F) pyr. My other boy was raised to come in the house but now he will not come in at all . So you are not doing anything really wrong. Our dogs are very bonded with us as well as their charge. Because they are in a new place, and sounds like they are loving it, you might want to just change a few things so they understand the sheep are their no. 1 priority. Feeding them out with the shhep is good (IMO). For the next couple of weeks I would not let them come up to the house. See them out in the field with the sheep, praise them, belly rubs, whatever. If they need a little bit of "get the energy" out, try to take them to another field for playtime, 20 minutes is sufficient, and return them to the sheep pasture. I say this only because sheep tend to scare more easily than goats and may get real upset by all the running, use your discretion.  After a few weeks if you would like them to still come up to the house to say hi then fine. ONE at a time! NOT TOGETHER. 15-20 minutes for lovin etc. Do this only when they are not demanding your attention. If they are barking to come up or in, ignore them. Never do anything on their terms. *Pyrs will train their owners with great efficiency!*  Make sure they are getting their attention in the pasture for awhile. Although our LGD's do not try to dig and escape I do know many LGD's are notorious for this. The hotwire is an excellent idea. If you find them digging to escape scold them - NEVER EVER hit a pyr! Or any LGD for that matter. They are extremely sensitive to praise/blame/shame.  Hope this helps!
> 
> BTW- Love the pics, PYRS are like potato chips and goats... can't just have 1.  I secretly wish my one boy would be a house dog! I just love him so much, and yes I have favorites!


I agree with this method but they should have been put in when you got them, ldg's will roam and gaurd up to at 6miles, Ive know people who did'nt fence theirs in and their dogs protect the whole neighbor -hood, My friend started letting her's out here and there, and then they did'nt want to stay in with her goats, they roamed all nite long and would come home in the morning and then sleep all day. They do need their boundaries, Ours are very loving and treat us and family and friends all the same but they stay fenced in and get their lovings their. If the gate is open they will not cross. I've also been tempted to have one just for me, that would be part house dog, and part outside dog, but I think it would be confusing for the dog. Good luck with them because they are such sweethearts./


----------

